
Show HN: Self-Made Music Video with custom LED lighting rig - lostgame
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tExy65isu2k
======
lostgame
Using a water-based, LED-powered music visualizer rig and an iPhone SE, my
partner and I put together this music video this weekend.

I'd like to post some pictures of the actual rig if there's interest.

The Order of the Indigo Cabaret (The O.I.C.) is proud to present it's first
single from it's newly-established music and fashion label, "Discovery."
Funky, flavourful, and fresh.

